# Sig Sauer P220 Super Match score!



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I was at my local pawn shop today and found a Sig Sauer P220 Super Match. They had it marked at a ridiculous price of $695.00. It is in mint condition with one magazine but no box.

I snatched it up in disbelief.

I can only assume she thought it was a standard P220R and priced it as such.

I took the gun a part. The rails on the frame showed no wear and it is super tight. The outside of the barrel showed some wear but not much. Otherwise the gun was in like new condition.

Anyway....after a good cleaning and lubing I took her to the range! WOW!

I had been looking at X5's or other Sig Sauer SAO, so now I am set!!! Wahoo.


----------

